# Single engine boat offshore



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

I didn't want to hijack the other thread. I run a single engine on a capable boat. I have never run out more than 40 miles. I have EPIRB, VHF and SeaTow. 

1. How many of you out there take a single engine offshore?

2. I could be wrong but I would imagine that short of losing your lower unit, many of the breakdowns are going to be something that aren't wrong with the motor; and I'm not sure what another motor is going to do for you if that's the problem.

3. Does anyone know any anybody (or heard of anyone) who has died because they were stranded within 50-60 miles of shore and in radio contact? Just because the boat is stranded doesn't mean that it's going to capsize, right? I would imagine if you didn't show up to port by night time, they'd start looking for you in the morning. I realize it would suck really bad and be very scary, but it's not going to kill you. Or am I off base here?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Hang on, let me get a beer before this thread gets going.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Expect a lot of replies telling you you'll need three engines and 30+ of center console.
Maintain your equipment. Be sensible about the weather and your range.
Let me know if you need a buddy boat.


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

First off I've run off several times in a bay boat single engine but I would feel a lot better having two. Having two gives you a back up to get in is the reason behind having multiple engines. Being a drift under calm conditions no big deal but if your at the mercy of a storm coming not good at all. Having two motors gives you two of everything that could keep you from coming in whereas one your limited to one. Do I still go out in one yes just not very far. Gimme two and I'll go as far as the gas will take me. Just my $.02.


----------



## livegoodlife (May 27, 2012)

*2 Cents*

When one goes off shore, the main purpose is to come home. How one comes home is depend on how good is the boat. And how good is the boat is what we all called Money.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I run a bay boat, and not a big one, and run it ~ 20 miles out. Mostly limited by fuel. I'll agree whole heartedly that 2 motors is better than one, and when my wallet allows me, I'll buy a boat with two motors. Until then, I'm not gonna let a whole bunch of fishing time pass me by for fear of having to get towed back to port. If you really want some laughs, I run a 17' skeeter walleye boat with a 120 HP Force (mercury gaskets, and mercury lower unit/gear case). I know she ain't the coolest cat at the dock, but I catch my fish.  Check and double check, and then have someone else check to make sure you have radio, gps, life jackets, horn, flares, etc. Take WAY more water than you intend to consume.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Everytime I go offshore, as I'm clearing the jetties I mentally compute what the chances are that I'm gonna get back. Only you can decide what percentage you can live with before turning around. As I've aged, I take a lot less percentage in my mind because the last thing I want to do is die sitting on the porch, I'd rather be chasing a wahoo.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

I wouldnt feel comfortable going offshore in a single engine boat again... thank God we were with a buddy boat.

First time I ever went offshore was in a 24' center console with a 225 Johnson.... we caught a ton of fish and heard on the radio that a big thunderstorm was headed our way. We radioed to our buddy boat that we here headed in... you could see the black line on the horizon (im talkin BLACK) We were about 45 miles offshore and this time and start to head in when the motor completely shuts down. Long story short.... we ended up anchoring the boat with all the rope we had (used both boat anchors and all the rope), marked it on GPS and all getting into the other boat. At this time the waves were 8ft+ and it was raining sideways/lightening/no visibility etc. I have never been so scared in my life... just getting into the other boat was terrible. We ended up making a 5+ hour trip back in with 12 people in the boat... 

We went back out the next morning to get the boat and it was GONE.... never found it. They even hired a shrimp boat to drag the bottom in hopes to find it (no insurance)

didnt want to hijack thread but just wanted to tell a quick story... sure this could happen with 2 engines, but not nearly as likely!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I have been out 40-50 miles many times with a single engine. I had a buddy boat most of the time and with the proper safety equipment and weather planning it gave me the nerve to do so. Saying that I would have felt much better with at least a kicker or twins. Most engine problems tend to be fuel related but all it takes is something as small as diode in your ignition box to fail and your stranded. A battery can short out internally and wipe out all your electronics or worse melt wires. If the weather gets bad you could be in real trouble and the boat could get capsized. An anchor or drift sock could save your life. A big fear I have is to be dead on the water in the jetties and end up on the rocks. If anything can go wrong it will go wrong. So be safe, be smart, have a float plan.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

I have run offshore in a single engine boat many times, but as I started fishing more and more out here in the gulf I kept finding myself wanting to go farther and farther. I always liked the idea of a buddy boat but thats not always possible. Last year I ran about 50 miles out and a total of about 125 miles round trip with no buddy boat, and at the end of a long beautiful day offshore , as I was pulling up to the dock to park the boat that late afternoon the motor died. It was actually a really bad place as there were wakes and current where I was at and I just kept cranking the motor, it would start then die, start then die. I had dropped off my crew at the cleaning tables with our fish and I was looking for a place to park and I ended up pushing it along side a shrimper by myself to a safe place I could tie off at. I was ****** as hell after a long day of fishing that this was happening and then it dawned on me, man this is a heck of a lot better place for it to happen than 50+ miles offshore! I dont even know if TowUS (whom I have tow service with) would come that far offshore to get me. And how do I get in touch with them? Activating my PLB and wait on a CG heliopter? All that sounds really screwed up. It turned out to be a faulty primer bulb, but its not like I figured it out in a couple minutes, or that I even had a spare. But I did figure it out and was able to putt over to the launch to get the boat on my trailer. Fast forward, I now have a twin engine boat and its just different, if I have one engine give me trouble I know the other one is there and it changes the way you look at things. Things are very different here than fishing off the Florida coast (where I am from) its not like you have cell phone reception, hotels in view to give solid landmarks, and lots of other boats around to hail by radio and theres also a lot of tow services readily available there. 50 miles out in the gulf at 5 or 6 pm with dark approaching would be a lonely place to be if you lose your only mode of propulsion that I can assure you. Will you die.........probably not, unless the seas kick up and you end up in the drink before help can arrive (assuming you have a PLB or EPIRB). If you dont have a PLB or an EPIRB, well then all bets are off on what the outcome will be.


----------



## bblaker (Oct 8, 2006)

I have been out to many times with 2 engines trolling in on 1 to be to comfortable. Its not am matter of if but when you get stranded!!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Fished years with a single engine and they were inboard outdrive boats. One with a V6 Buick engine and OMC outdrive. It was a 20 foot Glastron. The other was a Chevy V8 with an Volvo outdrive and a 24 Cobia Carribean. Had the chevy quit once and had to be towed back in. Made many of trips in those boats. I guess I never knew any better. Offshore later was with twin 150 Yamahas on 25 Whaler. Went 80 miles many times and spent the night several. Got rid of the 150's and put on a single 250 Yamaha and made many trips with her. But looking back I wasnt very smart but could fix almost anything. Very seldon had a buddy boat. But saying all that it certainly wasnt a very good idea and I have said it appears that God watches over us stupid people. Dont go too far in a single engine boat..


----------



## zr2offroad (Mar 11, 2008)

Been out in our grady 24 offshore w single 300 zuki and 15 horse kicker many of times out to devils tower, thunderhorse,nakika,mars, etc...Even went to boys head outa galveston all w/out a buddy boat....Choose your days and make sure you have all your safety equipment...


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

We run offshore in a 19 ft whaler guardian and never had any serious issues other than rough ride if seas kick up. We always look for good 3day window of 1-2s with little to no chance of thunderstorm. We have epirb, VHF, and take along 25 galllons of extra fuel plus food water etc. we typically try not to venture out past 45 miles however one trip last summer we got into some dolphin 67 miles out and we were a little uncomfortable. Typically day before long offshore run we run boat for good 4-6 hours hard to make sure everything seems to be running good. Then morming of trip if swells are bigger than anticipated we stick inshore to play it safe. Remember typically the boat will take a lot worse seas than you would want to be out in.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

I fish offshore all the time with a single motor. This last weekend I was about 24 miles from Freeport jetties when I lost my lower unit. For over an hour we looked around and tired to found out what was wrong. The day before we went out and caught bait over 30 miles out and had cell phone service the whole time but on sat we did not when the motor went down. After an hour or more I called the coast guard and told them I'm not in distress but if they could call my family which was at surfside I was having motor problems I can not make it in now. They took down Marks phone number and my wife's. Almost two hours has gone by and it is getting close to 7pm I called back to let them know still not in distress but gave them my gps headings. They then asked what is our wifes phone number like they forgot about us. Me being in the work service I'm in firefighter paramedic I remained calm. I had other friends fishing in the same tournament I was. Now getting close to 8 they called and said the boat Runnin late is coming. Thanks again Runnin late with Chris and nick on board. CG called back and said they are 30 minutes out. About another hour goes by and still nothing. CG comes back and now says the boat pit boss is on the way. Thanks again mike Rizzuto. Long time friend. The sun was now down but I knew someone was coming. I have not drifted much at all. Once they were about 6 miles from me they could see all my LEDs on the boat and we could see them. It was great to see another boat which we did not see for over 5 hours. Once they got boat side we hooked up the rope and the tow started. I want to thank them all again for being such a great help. Mark, my wife, Chris, Nick, my dad , and Mike.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Float plan....
http://www.usps.org/o_stuff/fp_form.html


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Last trip we saw a flats boat at Salvadors ridge with 4 people in it. It was bumpy in Hogs boat 24ft with twins, so I know they had made a heck of a long ride that morning. It did slick out by noon. 

I was told by someone and dont know if there is any truth to it, but if you call out and dont hear a response, I heard the Coast Guard can always hear you, that they have much better equipment than a boat radio. Was told by one person, so dont know if there is any truth to it.

But just pick your days that there is good seas at least for the day after, in case you get stranded for a while. And watch those summer storms


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

seatow or towboat hasn't been worth much out of Matagorda or Sargent, dunno about POC now.


leave early, be in early and file a float plan and stick to it.....and call in when you dock, not nice leaving people wondering if you are in.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

queso1 said:


> 2. I could be wrong but I would imagine that short of losing your lower unit, many of the breakdowns are going to be something that aren't wrong with the motor; and I'm not sure what another motor is going to do for you if that's the problem.


A lot more can go wrong than just your lower unit going out.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I run a single engine boat (with a kicker), but I can't say another word on this subject. After the last thread, my supersticious side has taken over and i've been thinking about being stranded a lot. Good luck to everyone that goes offshore and lets start talking about catching fish.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

VHF is line of sight. If you are out far enough that the curvature of the earth breaks your line of sight, you will not be able to get a call through. What does happen is other mariners relay your call if they hear it. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong, this was my understanding.

I like the comfort factor of having twins but I pay for that with added costs. I have returned on one motor a few times, both after turning the motors off. One recommendation from this board is to never turn off the motors. With one engine, would not risk shutting it off, it might not start when you want it to.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I am in the idiot club until I can afford a larger boat. Run 60 miles out on good days on a single. Pick my days, usually Saturdays, file float plans, have double and triple safety gear,, etc.... 

Maybe I will upgrade before the odds catch up with me, not that I do not want a larger boat. But the choices are not fish, or fish with a single. Even with twins+ run enough going to get stranded out there no matter what boat you got.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

queso1 said:


> 1. How many of you out there take a single engine offshore?


I have never left for a trip offshore on a single engine, but have rode one home on occasion. Your results might vary.

To me, it's like leaving for a ride on the bike when it's raining. Coming home in the rain is a different story.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Remember this; 45 years ago and more most boats out there only had one engine and the bay boats were Yellow Jackets and Heltons made of molded plywood. You'd see a Grady White Atlantic now and then but it would have a single engine too. I've seen 13' Boston Whalers at the 12 mile platforms.

Pick your day and have a radio in case something does happen to your motor. Or invest in a 9HP outboard that you can use as a kicker. It's what we did years ago.

TH


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

To begin with what I read a lot of people calling offshore I would term inshore. Here in Texas to get to offshore fish one must run as much as 100 miles depending on what part of the coast you are fishing. Typically offshore would be billfish, wahoo, and tuna. So to my thinking pepole saying they take a bay boat offshore is incorrect. They are fishing inshore vs bay fishing.

That said I would and have taken single engine bots offshore although not outboards. A well maintained single engine diesel will run offshore for years. As has been stated by others where a boat is properly maintained is more important than the number of engines. There are many twin engine boats I wouldn't go ten miles out in. When discussing engine failure in outboards I would be willing to bet most failures are related to fuel issues when means it wont matter whether you have one engine or three.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> Maybe I will upgrade before the odds catch up with me, not that I do not want a larger boat. But the choices are not fish, or fish with a single. Even with twins+ run enough going to get stranded out there no matter what boat you got.


You've been offshore a time or two ... I remember arguing about the so-called "dead zone" with you a couple years ago. How many times have you been broke dik out there offshore and had to make the call for rescue or tow? You mean you actually survived with only one engine?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> You've been offshore a time or two ... I remember arguing about the so-called "dead zone" with you a couple years ago. How many times have you been broke dik out there offshore and had to make the call for rescue or tow? You mean you actually survived with only one engine?


Have not been broke down offshore yet in any of my boats. Broke a steering cable at the Galveston jetty last year. There is a good chance I will be broke down offshore one day in the future. I do fish a lot, it is only a matter of time.

I consider riding a motorcycle on the highway, mountain climbing, racing cars, my job,,etc... far more dangerous then running offshore with a single engine. Lot of hobbies people partake in that have high degrees of danger, but for the most part I could careless what people do. It all boils down to each person's perceived risk, some will agree others will not. If everyone agreed about everything this would be a very boring world to live in.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Pilots have a saying....... "taking off is optional"

Make sure your gear is in order.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Quepos1 said:


> To begin with what I read a lot of people calling offshore I would term inshore. Here in Texas to get to offshore fish one must run as much as 100 miles depending on what part of the coast you are fishing. Typically offshore would be billfish, wahoo, and tuna. So to my thinking pepole saying they take a bay boat offshore is incorrect. They are fishing inshore vs bay fishing.
> 
> That said I would and have taken single engine bots offshore although not outboards. A well maintained single engine diesel will run offshore for years. As has been stated by others where a boat is properly maintained is more important than the number of engines. There are many twin engine boats I wouldn't go ten miles out in. When discussing engine failure in outboards I would be willing to bet most failures are related to fuel issues when means it wont matter whether you have one engine or three.


Call it what you wish to call it. Being broke down in open water is a whole different story than being broke down in a bay somewhere. I've not personally had any of my boats leave me stranded, but I know it could happen on any trip. I have been adrift all night on a broke down boat. Electrical problems in the dark suck worse than they do in the day time. Go out expecting a good trip, but be prepared for a worst case scenario.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Quepos1 said:


> To begin with what I read a lot of people calling offshore I would term inshore. Here in Texas to get to offshore fish one must run as much as 100 miles depending on what part of the coast you are fishing. Typically offshore would be billfish, wahoo, and tuna. So to my thinking pepole saying they take a bay boat offshore is incorrect. They are fishing inshore vs bay fishing.


That has to be the silliest thing I have read in a while, 50 miles or less is inshore??? Its only 45 miles from the Miami to the Bahamas, Cuba is closer than 100 miles from Florida and Marlin, Sailfish,Tuna and Wahoo can all be caught inside 40 miles off a good percentage of the Texas Coastline??? Now 100 miles is considered offshore....geez!


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

TexasCub said:


> That has to be the silliest thing I have read in a while, 50 miles or less is inshore??? Its only 45 miles from the Miami to the Bahamas, Cuba is closer than 100 miles from Florida and Marlin, Sailfish,Tuna and Wahoo can all be caught inside 40 miles off a good percentage of the Texas Coastline??? Now 100 miles is considered offshore....geez!


Offshore per se is not defined simply by distance. Try a little research, it is an enlightening experience.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Quepos1 said:


> Offshore per se is not defined simply by distance. Try a little research, it is an enlightening experience.


An interesting topic, and everyone has their own idea about what "offshore" is. But let's make it easy - before Magnuson and the law of the sea treaty, the national borders were 12 miles out to sea from the coastline. Beyond that you were in the High Seas.

Why 12 miles?

Well that was 4 leagues, where a league is 3 nautical miles each. It's also about the average distance one can see on the horizon at sea level in average conditions. In other words, if you couldn't see the beach, you were offshore. Note that for Texas, a Spanish land grant territory, the limit was 3 leagues or 9 nautical miles - which we still have today.

Now let's muck it all up with some more nautical terminology:


Coastwise - an old term generally meaning port-to-port along the coastline, usually up to about 20 miles to account for crossing various sea, sounds, bays, and sandbars.
100-mile master's license - for the purposes of getting a commercial captains license, most countries require the captain and vessel to be rated as "plus 100 miles, unlimited tonnage." Still in effect today.
200-mile EEZ - this is the exclusive economic border of each country, which varies considerably by width, beyond which you now would be in the High Seas (unless in another country).


----------



## TarponDude (Jun 27, 2012)

If you have one engine. Have a sea anchor. You can at least keep your nose in the wind while help comes.

Have Sea Tow. A handheld VHF as well as main. Life jackets, flare gun, and plenty of beer for the wait.


----------



## tmcmillin (Apr 17, 2012)

Back to OP

1. No

Knock on wood, I have never had trouble with my engine... , but I have never gone so far as to lose sight of land.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

jamisjockey said:


> Expect a lot of replies telling you you'll need three engines and 30+ of center console.
> Maintain your equipment. Be sensible about the weather and your range.
> Let me know if you need a buddy boat.


I have 3 motors,but I only run 1 when I head out  The other 2 are kickers

Nice haul of fish you had the other day,you son is tearing it up!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I got a couple buddies that are dumb as me that are down for the trip, but if I see 4 flat days in a row Im gonna go get a sword on my boat. Its got a single and way to much fuel.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

El Carnicero said:


> I got a couple buddies that are dumb as me that are down for the trip, but if I see 4 flat days in a row Im gonna go get a sword on my boat. Its got a single and way to much fuel.


Just take mine !


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I wanna see the life raft deploy just to see it go off but not really in that particular situation! Plus i wanna see if it got Buccees jerky in it or the cheap kind.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I had took my 20' triton sea flight out as far as 50 miles, Some said I was crazy but I knew I kept up with my motor and made sure everything was in working order.Picked my days and made sure we had all safety equempent. I also carried a extra set of spark plugs, extra power pack, extra fuel line and bulb, and a extra prop. keep the tools you would need to fix small things onboard. Had 3 batteries, one not hooked up for the just incase moments. All we can do is assume something will go wrong one day, untill then fish your butt off..

I have sold the triton and bought a boat that I am working on it will have twins...Plan on some overnighters in the future.


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

Let me give you single-source data to make a statistical calculation for what its worth. I have fished the Texas Coast for 20-odd yrs at 3-4 trips per summer month, and lost single engines as follows
1 power pak (Borrowed friend's 25 ft Mako)
1 main drive shaft( floating bit of wood)
1-prop blade (friend's Viking)
1 prop shaft bent & ususable(friend's 32ft Luhrs)
1-main Battery cable burned thru
1-on-board fire
2-well-maintained water pump impellers burn out
and there may be others.
In all we came back on the kicker or the other engine.

So- **** happens, you take your chances, I suspect that a buddy boat hasn't the gas to tow you back from BoomVang no matter how flat the seas, and Tow Boat probably wouldn't come either.
My conclusion:- the only guy who can get you back is you- so have a well-worked Plan B, even if its only a 10hp kicker and a worried wife calling the Coasties at midnight.


----------



## tcross34 (Jan 20, 2011)

Its obviously better to go out in a boat with mutiple motors, but its **** sure not going to stop me. Hell, I went 94 miles out just a couple of months ago in this.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

tcross34 said:


> Its obviously better to go out in a boat with mutiple motors, but its **** sure not going to stop me. Hell, I went 94 miles out just a couple of months ago in this.


Hit me up if you wanna buddy boat


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=428806 would be well up on my list of offshore boats with a single. Simplicity does have its advantages.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Mont, 
That thing is sweet. I may consider something like that in the future.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Gold Nuggett said:


> Let me give you single-source data to make a statistical calculation for what its worth. I have fished the Texas Coast for 20-odd yrs at 3-4 trips per summer month, and lost single engines as follows
> 1 power pak (Borrowed friend's 25 ft Mako)
> 1 main drive shaft( floating bit of wood)
> 1-prop blade (friend's Viking)
> ...


I don't consider the buddy boat as a full solution to the problem. It's a tool to use as emerrgency so that things don't escalate to the point someone dies. If necessary you can ditch the boat. For engine trouble they would tow and control the situation till the pros how up.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Mont said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=428806 would be well up on my list of offshore boats with a single. Simplicity does have its advantages.


X2 Mont. Think about all the single engine aircraft out there.


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Argo said:


> I ran a single outboard for a number of years. I had a 28' with a single 250 that I bought at 23 y/o and ran till I was 28.... I came to learn real quick I was an idiot for doing so. It's real lonely when your broke down 50 miles away from port which you can easily do even 35 miles out in south Texas.
> 
> Sorry but I agree with mont.... The more double, triple backups you have, the better.


So we are idiots I guess my friend
I run a twenty foot seahunt with a single motor since I can't aford a newer boat with twins I will continue to run with a single motor 40 miles I have been running single motor ever since I was a kid I don't consider my self a idiot I have sea tow and most of the time run in pairs yes have been broke down a couple of times out there in the mid 90's I'm still here . Sorry for the rant but it just burns my a**** that people think you have to have a twin motors and run 100 miles to be a offshore fishermen 
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Been offshore a lot with Unbound and his 23' single outboard. Furthest is 50 miles out of SPI.

He does have a kicker and carries an extra battery. we have had a few concerns, but have always made it back. The extra battery did save our bacon once 40 miles out! 

All that said, twins makes us feel much better.


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Also, I do like that 25 mako diesel Mont showed the link to. Very nice!


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

An interesting tangent to this discussion would be discussing _what _the common real world failures are. No one wants to admit any lack of ability or flub up on their part but I would wager that many of the failures are operator error. I would also wager that the more mechanically minded folks that do their own maintenance enjoy considerably more reliability from their rigs, regardless of the number of engines hanging off the transom. Running 2 strokes out of oil, plugged VST filters on Yamaha's, abused and under maintained lower units, untreated ethanol fuel sitting from last season, untreated diesel growing algae and such seem to be very common ailments, and all will negate the redundancy of multiple engines.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

And these guys, likely fools as well, seem to think a single engine is okay.

http://fvnorthwestern.com/northwestern/marco-press-release-1977/


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

HTJ said:


> And these guys, likely fools as well, seem to think a single engine is okay.
> 
> http://fvnorthwestern.com/northwestern/marco-press-release-1977/


Call it what you want buddy but I'm no fool I'm still here to talk about my offshore trips in my single engine boat that is well maintained by myself and as well as a marine mechanic we will be headed in a few days for another 40 mile run you can tag along if you want to see how this what you call a fool operates . :what:

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

If your a fool going offshore with one engine the what are you when you fly in a helicopter or single engine airplane? They cant just float around until help comes.


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

The fact of the matter is not everyone has the luxury of spending $80K+ on a multi engine monster or goes 100 miles out on a weekly basis. **** my boat spends most of its life in a freshwater lake where twins would be a total waste of money. I just have to take my chances with good preventative maintenance, VHF, and Tow Boat US when I go out.


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

tcross34 said:


> Its obviously better to go out in a boat with mutiple motors, but its **** sure not going to stop me. Hell, I went 94 miles out just a couple of months ago in this.


Pm sent


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Jonboater said:


> The fact of the matter is not everyone has the luxury of spending $80K+ on a multi engine monster .


C'mon theres lots of quality offshore boats out there with twins that dont cost $80K and still give you the reliability of twin engine.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=432936


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

The only people I see using terms like 'idiot' for going offshore in a single engine boat are SOME of the people with single engine boats. I don't recall anyone else using it.

My boat is unreliable. I do not go to the bay without the kicker checked out.

I have only been offshore 2 times. Once in a single engine, once in a twin. I would/will go again in a single. 

My friends have been out many times.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

I run a single yama fx 250 4strk on my boat and have had 0 problems at all..... I might get myself in trouble here but alot of the oldtimers who have been doing this for 30 plus years im sure have had some serious situations with older motors offshore, im my opinion wich im no pro but i consider myself very safe and precocious when it comes to offshore boating. Im 100% confident in my entire rig especially my newer style motor before i even put my boat in the water or else i DO NOT GO. I read on here a while back from a guy who really knows his stuff, wich i kinda live by now " your boat is as only as dependable as your weakest link" in which to me means if you have a well built boat and take great care of it you " should be fine " newer 4strokes im my opinion are far more reliable. Now with that being said stuff happens and if something was to happen yes it is obvious that 2+ motors would with out a doubt be better.... if i could afford a boat big enough for 2 motors i would have one, but i dont and i feel very cinfident in my rig offshore with 1 motor. I will be going out of gyb this weekend saturday 30 miles. Ill be in a seafoam green key west 211cc


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

As soon as I get the appropriate weather window, I'm headed to Boomvang in my single diesel trawler. I can't believe I have some crew willing and ready to go too. 50-50 odds of getting back is better odds than some of the things I've done in my life.


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

*Common offshore engine problems*



HTJ said:


> An interesting tangent to this discussion would be discussing _what _the common real world failures are. No one wants to admit any lack of ability or flub up on their part but I would wager that many of the failures are operator error. I would also wager that the more mechanically minded folks that do their own maintenance enjoy considerably more reliability from their rigs, regardless of the number of engines hanging off the transom. Running 2 strokes out of oil, plugged VST filters on Yamaha's, abused and under maintained lower units, untreated ethanol fuel sitting from last season, untreated diesel growing algae and such seem to be very common ailments, and all will negate the redundancy of multiple engines.


Nice new tangent to the discussion- in the earlier note you have my personal list of causes of engine loss over 20 yrs, 
to which I would add the amusing experience of towing a friend's 55 ft Hatteras to the A-19 rig in my small 24 ft Grady White-so he could work on the problem of BOTH diesel engines failed!

The problem?- you guessed it- BOTH DIESEL ENGINE LINES PLUGGED WITH A NICE FOOTBALL FIELD OF GREEN ALGAE (and his job was to maintain other folk's sport fishing boats!!)
The cobbler's kids can have the worst shoes.


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 26, 2010)

TexasCub said:


> C'mon theres lots of quality offshore boats out there with twins that dont cost $80K and still give you the reliability of twin engine.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=432936


I was referring to new boats.

Very nice boat btw. Should sell quick...


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

ihart said:


> Call it what you want buddy but I'm no fool I'm still here to talk about my offshore trips in my single engine boat that is well maintained by myself and as well as a marine mechanic we will be headed in a few days for another 40 mile run you can tag along if you want to see how this what you call a fool operates . :what:
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Not hacking on ya bro, just a little light hearted sarcasm directed towards the multi engine fanatics. And I certainly respect anyone in their decision as to what a safe and and effective offshore rig is for them and their family and crew, is plenty of savvy wisdom on here from folks with experience well beyond my normal 25-40 mile range. I am very confident in my single engine rig but I know and abide my limits.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

HTJ said:


> And these guys, likely fools as well, seem to think a single engine is okay.
> 
> http://fvnorthwestern.com/northwestern/marco-press-release-1977/


The northwestern has 2 main engines but only one prop and shaft. They switch between them at the dock between trips.

Sent from my eyephone


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

piratelight said:


> The northwestern has 2 main engines but only one prop and shaft. They switch between them at the dock between trips.
> 
> Sent from my eyephone


The specs seemed to suggest there was 1 @ 850 HP CAT for the single shaft drive and 2 or 3 little gennies.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Most of the boats I hear about going down in the Gulf has been from things other than single engines. Fires, boats rolling over something and ripping a shaft out, faulty thru-hulls and stuff like that. Getting stranded mechanically and having to be towed in does happen frequently but those aren't necessarily life threatening unless the trip was pushing a weather window.


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

HTJ said:


> Not hacking on ya bro, just a little light hearted sarcasm directed towards the multi engine fanatics. And I certainly respect anyone in their decision as to what a safe and and effective offshore rig is for them and their family and crew, is plenty of savvy wisdom on here from folks with experience well beyond my normal 25-40 mile range. I am very confident in my single engine rig but I know and abide my limits.


Any time you want to budy boat hit me up I'm more than happy to have a partner out there:beer:

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rbenson123 (Jun 28, 2009)

I have been stranded once in 1986 by an old Johnson 140 hp on a 20 ft boat. The boats and motors are a whole lot more dependable today. I still fish in a single engine boat. I have been out many times since then and will continue to do so. I pick my days and use caution at all times.

Tight lines and think safety.


----------

